# mp3 zu amr konvertieren



## The_MACman (5. November 2004)

Halli Hallo,
ich habe mal eine lustige Frage! Und zwar wie bekomme ich einen Mp3-Song in eine amr-Datei ? Wäre übelst geil wenn mir jmd weiter helfen könnte  
vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Onikage (6. November 2004)

Willstes auf dein Handy pressen?

Benutze den Nokia Multimedia Converter 2.0 !


----------



## The_MACman (7. November 2004)

Ja will ich ! 

Auf den bin ich auch schon gestoßen aber da musste man sich erst bei Nokia reggen usw. und hab mir gedacht bzw. viel mehr gehofft das es da auch noch etwas andres gibt !


----------

